# What do you dislike most about teenagers?



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

The fact that they can get out of bed at 2 in the afternoon and tell you they need more sleep :twisted: 
The fact that they can spend your money quicker than you can :evil: 
The way they jam their feet into their shoes without untying the laces; knackering the backs of the shoes in the process then asking for new shoes :evil: 
They way they moan at being asked to carry out the smallest task :evil: 
The way they slam every door - house and car :evil: 
The way they leave the butter and milk out of the fridge :evil: 
The fact that they cannot pick clothes up off the floor in their bedrooms - causing me to fit coat hooks to the floor and leaving them there for a month :lol:

There must be thousands :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe this man could help?

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/local/a ... din/nHZPK/


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate two things about them.... and here are those two things -

*1. I hate the fact that i used to be one and cant be one any more or ever again for that matter.*

*2. They steal oxygen that i could be consuming.*

Thats all for now.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The way they become responsible dads and call their mum childish and/or a hippy (but with a twinkle in their eyes) 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the fact that when they leave home.................THEY KEEP COMING BACK!!!
the fact that they fuck up and do that stupid grin when telling them off.......BUT KNOW YOU WILL BAIL THEM OUT


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Magenta said:


> Maybe this man could help?
> 
> http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/local/a ... din/nHZPK/


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

That they get more pussy than i do and that the pussy is tighter


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> That they get more pussy than i do and that the pussy is tighter


I am yet to meet a mean cat - pets shops have loads of them :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Maybe this man could help?
> http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/local/a ... din/nHZPK/


I remember that one. Damn right.


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Magenta said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this man could help?
> ...


I can't help thinking he was a little too harsh, but I did enjoy seeing a parent who isn't afraid to let his teenager know that HE is in charge, and his daughter is horribly ungrateful.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The fact I'm no longer one. I miss being a teenager, life was simpler.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Magenta said:


> I can't help thinking he was a little too harsh, but I did enjoy seeing a parent who isn't afraid to let his teenager know that HE is in charge, and his daughter is horribly ungrateful.


He paid for the hardware and software. He's entitled to put a bullet through it if he wants to. 

I'd not watched the full video before, so here it is:





Sounds like the typical modern kid who thinks the world should provide for her and if she has to pay anything back it's SOOOOOOO UNFAIIIIRRRR. :roll: Well, boo-hoo. Start working for that new laptop.


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Magenta said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help thinking he was a little too harsh, but I did enjoy seeing a parent who isn't afraid to let his teenager know that HE is in charge, and his daughter is horribly ungrateful.
> ...


Such a waste though...he could have at least sold it! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

"Like"...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

That man is a legend!

I'd love to have the simple life of a teenager again. Used to pay my mum £80 rent per month, food included, and had interest-free loans from my parents whenever necessary. I remember being 16 or 17 (working full-time in my first job after school) and blowing 6 weeks' pay on a new stereo (my first one with CD player!). Mr and Mrs B paid for it, and I was then issued with a payment card, upon which my instalments were marked off each month. Took me the best part of a year to repay it! :lol: Ah, the heady days of no mortgage...


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The ones between 13 and 19 are the worst :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

j8keith said:


> The ones between 13 and 19 are the worst :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

bigsyd said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > The ones between 13 and 19 are the worst :lol:












But still funny tho :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Magenta said:


> Maybe this man could help?
> 
> http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/local/a ... din/nHZPK/


Brilliant, if he had been my dad the bullets would have been in me, that's what being a teenager is all about, but I loved his calm calculated response though. 50 years young and my dad still has the upper hand, even after a stroke! cunning old dog! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

merlin c said:


> 50 years young and my dad still has the upper hand, even after a stroke! cunning old dog! :wink:


If you respect your elders they always will :wink:

However, speaking from experience, there will come the time when we need to take control and advise our parents what's best for them (and sometimes more than that)


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > 50 years young and my dad still has the upper hand, even after a stroke! cunning old dog! :wink:
> ...


'and so the circle is finally closed'


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Jeans hanging off their arse!

I don't want to see your boxers 
having to look at you at all reminds me of when I was fashionable and trendy 

my shell suit shame


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

merlin c said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Isn't it just 



Gforce said:


> Jeans hanging off their arse!
> 
> I don't want to see your boxers


Agree whole heartedly!!!!!


----------

